
FSF adds Hyperbola GNU/Linux-libre to list of endorsed GNU/Linux distributions - jrepinc
https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-adds-hyperbola-gnu-linux-libre-to-list-of-endorsed-gnu-linux-distributions
======
tyingq
Reads like the FSF likes it because it doesn't bundle "non free" software by
default.

Nothing there about why Hyperbola is interesting beyond that. So I can't tell
why I would want it instead of another distro that disables "non free" by
default, like Debian.

Not criticizing, I did check their home page and didn't find an answer there
either.

~~~
zokier
> So I can't tell why I would want it instead of another distro that disables
> "non free" by default, like Debian.

Just pointing out that Debian does not meet FSF criteria for excluding non-
free strongly enough. Instead they endorse gNewSense, which is pretty much
deblobbed Debian.

~~~
tyingq
That's helpful. The replies here would be a good start to revamp their home
page elevator pitch.

~~~
zokier
Personally I find the following blurb from their front page crystal clear:

> The Hyperbola Project is a community driven effort to provide a fully free
> (as in freedom) operating system that is stable, secure, simple, lightweight
> that tries to Keep It Simple Stupid (KISS) under a Long Term Support (LTS)
> way.

> Derived from Arch plus stability and security from Debian, Hyperbola
> provides packages from it that meet the GNU Free System Distribution
> Guidelines (GNU FSDG) and replacements for the packages that don't meet this
> requirement.

If that doesn't sell it to you then I suspect this is not distro for you. Yes,
you need already know what Arch, Debian, LTS, and FSDG mean to understand the
point of this distro, but that just means the target audience is not just
random Joe six-pack

